# Fuel filter replacement(to bleed or not to bleed(



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello again fellas looking for some of your guidance as can’t find anything online that’s concrete.fuel filter arrived today for my e90 335d and as it’s been only 19k miles but 4 years since last change(my bad)as only noticed the miles on the service book And not the date it was last done!!ill cut to the chase guys,do I need to bleed the system on replacement of fuel filter??2 different reads said I have and don’t have 2***129300;.any feedback and advice greatly appreciated.cheers


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have done it without bleeding before I got the Foxwell NT510.

When I did the fuel filter change without bleeding, I pre-filled the filter with "Liqui Moly 2005 Diesel Purge" (I did not have diesel fuel available). The motor started within 10 seconds.
With the scan tool in hand, it is easy to bleed it. That is what I am doing now.


----------



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok so I don***8217;t have the tool(on a watchlist)but it can be done with pre filling the new filter with diesel yeah?***x1f44d;


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Stewj said:


> ...do I need to bleed the system on replacement of fuel filter??2 different reads said I have and don't have 2***129300;.any feedback and advice greatly appreciated.cheers


" Installation note:
Venting fuel system:
Switch on the ignition and leave switched on for approx. 1 minute. During this period of time, the fuel pre-supply pump will be activated and the line to the high pressure pump will be bled."

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...reparation-control/13-32-fuel-filter/1LHaKW0t


----------



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the link and info Doug.thats good enough for me.as before appreciate your time fellas. will be doing the replacement tomorrow morning with my new gained confidence on the matter***x1f44d;


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

Stewj said:


> Thanks for the link and info Doug.thats good enough for me.as before appreciate your time fellas. will be doing the replacement tomorrow morning with my new gained confidence on the matter***x1f44d;


Did it crank or start right up when you replaced it and used the technique he mentioned?


----------



## Stewj (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah pretty much! it cranked about 10-15 times then started no problem,just left it with ignition on for a minute more or less then pushed button to start.job done***x1f44d;


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

I have never used my Foxwell NT 510 very much except for trouble getting codes and it has paid for its self over and over again. But yesterday, I had to bleed air out of my system (BMW X5 35d E70) as I replaced 2 fuel injectors and could not build rail fuel pressure to get the computer to fire the injectors. Being old school, I assumed I could keep on bleeding all day long and evidently it did not work as no firing at all. Being very lucky, I found the forum on here about using several systems to bleed air out of the injector line to get the motor running. I know this is about a diesel motor, but so HAPPY to report, I found the service section, and followed the instructions, and then 3 minutes later, it said START, then fired right up, and ran it 10 more minutes and it held at 2000 rpm to completely bleed air out, and all perfect now! My Foxwell NT 510 was on sale for $129.99 with the BMW program and it may not be the best or do the most, but it sure has paid for itself as I try to do all of my maintenance and so far, it has done everything I needed to do-THANKS, Jim in TN


----------



## kozlio (Mar 14, 2018)

My mechanic does not prefill it, or uses the software to prime it. Starts with a longer crank (3-5 seconds). Ignites. Second cranks is also longer. Then all ok. Changed filter with him 3x now



Stewj said:


> Ok so I don't have the tool(on a watchlist)but it can be done with pre filling the new filter with diesel yeah?***x1f44d;


----------

